# AT&T UVerse Internet Questions



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My primary residence has, thankfully, Comcast high speed Internet. My secondary abode is wired only for AT&T Uverse. Consequently, I was forced to get that. Putting aside the outrageous costs for the installation and their 2Wire router (Comcast never charged me an installation fee in all the years I had them, even when I changed addresses), I have a question or two to ask those who are familiar with UVerse.


Must I use the 2Wire router or can I use my own, better router?
If I must use their router, can I use a second router elsewhere in my apartment to, say expand or enhance Internet availability in my abode?
What is the best way to enter my 2Wire's settings to make adjustments for my Ooma home VoIP service? I had no problems doing that on my previous Netgear router, but the 2Wire's settings are very vague and confusing, to say the least.
Does UVerse have a download limit per month for such usage? I think Comcast had something like 250GB, but I'd never come anywhere near that--not even 1/4 of that. However, I've recently downloaded a couple seasons' worth of HBO series and this got me to thinking to ask this question.
Kind of a FWIW question here--is there any setting that's recommended I adjust to maximize my Whole Home DVR service that I currently have? Note: It's all running fine, so I'm just wondering, that's all.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> My primary residence has, thankfully, Comcast high speed Internet. My secondary abode is wired only for AT&T Uverse. Consequently, I was forced to get that. Putting aside the outrageous costs for the installation and their 2Wire router (Comcast never charged me an installation fee in all the years I had them, even when I changed addresses), I have a question or two to ask those who are familiar with UVerse.
> 
> 
> Must I use the 2Wire router or can I use my own, better router?
> ...


Having clients who are stuck with Uverse, I think I can provide some help here:
1-You can connect, basically piggyback, a different router off the 2wire router. You would just plug one end of an ethernet cable into your routers "WAN"/"Internet"/"Broadband" port an the other end into one of the 4/5 LAN ports on the 2Wire router. 
2-Haven't tried this, but, if you're successful with #1 then it's kind of a moot point.
3-Can't answer that. However, if you connect the Ooma into the Netgear router (which connects to the 2wire as explained in #1), you should be already familiar with in cofiguring it as you have done that before.
4-Not sure. It was rumored that was going to happen with all AT&T Uverse/DSL. 
5-Not sure about this one.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks. I was more curious about # 2.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm tempted to dump Cox for Uverse internet since their monthly cost are a lot less. I don't really need the superfast speeds anymore, just fast enough for streaming netflix & amazon prime. Anyone know what the minimum speed you need for these? Anyone hooked it up as part of a DirecTV bundle? I just need DirecTV & Internet as I also have Ooma


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

I have Uverse for internet only and I just turned the stupid 2-Wire (wirelessG) router into a internet gateway only. Sorry I forgot how I did that offhand as I'm not home to look. Just google how to do that as that is what I did. Then I ran a line from the Network side to my WAN on my Airport Extreme (any router will work). Then everything is handled through the Airport, no double NAT'ing or anything like that is needed! Worked like a champ now I have Gig Ethernet and Dual Channel N Wi-Fi.

Also I use 2 Airport Express's to extend the range of my wireless network. (I chose Apple's product's as it was the simplest way to handle it and I have all Apple products in my household) 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> My primary residence has, thankfully, Comcast high speed Internet. My secondary abode is wired only for AT&T Uverse. Consequently, I was forced to get that. Putting aside the outrageous costs for the installation and their 2Wire router (Comcast never charged me an installation fee in all the years I had them, even when I changed addresses), I have a question or two to ask those who are familiar with UVerse.
> 
> 
> Must I use the 2Wire router or can I use my own, better router?
> ...


1 & 2: Why don't you want to use the 2 Wire router if other services work? I wouldn't piggy back routers unless their 2 wire can be configured as a throughput only otherwise you'll have routing issues all over the place.

3: What Ooma settings are you needing? A quick google search pulled up tons of articles about it.

4: It's in your terms and conditions. As ATT is national they can change that policy per region. However I believe it's around 250. I know that it's never been brought up on calls regarding bundle sales issues.

5: WHDVR runs in it's own environment if using DECA so there's nothing your router would need to change unless you have issues with internet related items.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

If I recall correctly this is what I did...

There is no true bridge mode on the 2Wire routers. However, you can still configure it such that almost all functions of your own router will work properly.

1. Set your router's WAN interface to get an IP address via DHCP. This is required at first so that the 2Wire recognizes your router.
2. Plug your router's WAN interface to one of the 2Wire's LAN interfaces.
3. Restart your router, let it get an IP address via DHCP.
4. Log into the 2Wire router's interface. Go to Settings -> Firewall -> Applications, Pinholes, and DMZ
5. Select your router under section (1).
6. Click the DMZPlus button under section (2).
7. Click the Save button.
8. Restart your router, when it gets an address via DHCP again, it will be the public outside IP address. At this point, you can leave your router in DHCP mode (make sure the firewall on your router allows the DHCP renewal packets, which will occur every 10 minutes), or you can change your router's IP address assignment on the WAN interface to static, and use the same settings it received via DHCP.
9. On the 2Wire router, go to Settings -> Firewall -> Advanced Configuration
10. Uncheck the following: Stealth Mode, Block Ping, Strict UDP Session Control.
11. Check everything under Outbound Protocol Control except NetBIOS.
12. Uncheck NetBIOS under Inbound Protocol Control.
13. Uncheck all the Attack Detection checkboxes (7 of them).
14. Click Save.

Oh and the local IP address of the 2wire on my is 192.168.1.254


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

tunce said:


> I have Uverse for internet only and I just turned the stupid 2-Wire (wirelessG) router into a internet gateway only. Sorry I forgot how I did that offhand as I'm not home to look. Just google how to do that as that is what I did. Then I ran a line from the Network side to my WAN on my Airport Extreme (any router will work). Then everything is handled through the Airport, no double NAT'ing or anything like that is needed! Worked like a champ now I have Gig Ethernet and Dual Channel N Wi-Fi.
> 
> Also I use 2 Airport Express's to extend the range of my wireless network. (I chose Apple's product's as it was the simplest way to handle it and I have all Apple products in my household)
> 
> Hope that helps.


So the 2Wire router is wireless G only, huh? I wonder if that explains why my connection with certain devices in this apt. is nowhere near as good as it was in my other place where I had Comcast and my own Netgear wireless G & N router.



Shades228 said:


> 5: WHDVR runs in it's own environment if using DECA so there's nothing your router would need to change unless you have issues with internet related items.


I don't have DECA. I chose to NOT get DECA. Instead, I wired the receivers in the 3 different rooms via ethernet cable. It saved me almost $200, so to me, it was the wise choice to make.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

You don’t really need another router, you just need a wireless access point. But if you wind up with two wireless signals in the same house make sure they are on different channels.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I stumbled upon this. I wonder if this answers my original question. If so, I'm sure it's got to be available SOMEwhere at a cheaper price.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

It's N but not dual channel and it is not GB Ethernet.

To kc1ih's statement you can do that, just make sure you turn off the wireless radio in the Uverse Gateway. It all comes down to what speed you want your backbone ethernet to be. Remember if you are pulling down a 240-270mbit wireless signal on the Access point with 802.11n but your backbone is a 100mbit wired line your not going move any packets faster then 80-100mbit.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

How do I find out what my backbone is?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

There are 2 types of U-verse HSI. One is VDSL, which requires the 2Wire 3600HGV. The other is ADSL2+, for which newer hardware is available, including the NVG510.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> How do I find out what my backbone is?


If your yellow you don't have much of a "backbone". Sorry I could not help it.

It depends on your router/equipment. If your only running a wireless network it would be the speed of your wifi. G=54mbit max you really never reach that. As with consumer grade equipment you saturate the bandwidth very quickly with just a couple pieces of equipment.

If you have an access point then the backbone is the wired connection the runs from the router/switch to the access point. If that is only 10/100mbit that is the speed of your network.

If your running all wired then it would be the speed of your main router/switch.

When you start using layers and smart switches then there are many more factors involved in the mix.

Make sense?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Most of my stuff is wired. There is only 1 or 2 items that are wireless. Those, IIRC, are my cell phone when I'm home and my Bluetooth-to-cell home cordless phone system. That allows me to answer my cell phone calls on my home phone system. I also have an Ooma Telo that is connected via Bluetooth wireless. Other than that, I think everything else is wired.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Well just take note that your wireless steps down to the lowest speed device on your network. If is is a b (11mb) that is the fastest your wireless is going to be.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Are there restrictions on where the 2 wire router can be placed? Anywhere with a phone jack or?


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> Are there restrictions on where the 2 wire router can be placed? Anywhere with a phone jack or?


Yes it needs to plug into a phone line to receive the signal...but there really is no issue with having a longer line on there. I would not go much more the 25 feet as the signal may start to degrade slightly.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually, it doesn't plug into a phone line; rather, it's connected to the ethernet jack. That's the way my UVerse connection was set up. Moreover, the installation resulted in one additional jack, the location of which was my choice among the other jacks in the apt. I chose the one behind the TV. From there my connection goes to a D-Link 8-port gigaswitch, and from there to my receivers and other peripherals that need Internet access.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm interesting. Our house was built in the 70's with an 2nd story edition added sometime after that. There's not an easy cabling route into the house from the garage (AT&T entry point). I wonder how much work AT&Ts install would include for just internet.


----------

